# 2016 HAS Meals?



## Mimzy (Sep 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what the lunches and dinner being served at HAS 2016 will be. Will they be made by the school or brought in from local fast food places?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

In past years meals have always been in the school cafeteria, which are far better than when I went to college! For the HAS events I've attended, the cafeterias are more like food courts, with a nice variety of choices.


----------

